

Ask HN: Dissolving an LLC in Georgia - MagnitudeSw

Does it take a unanimous vote from all shareholders to dissolve an LLC in Georgia?
======
Encosia
IANAL, but this might help:
<http://sos.georgia.gov/corporations/dissolve_llc.htm>

